# To heal



## ThomasK

How do you translate to cure, to heal, in your language? 

Dutch :
- *genezen *(ge- perfective prefix, nezen Germ. word for curing, healing)
- *helen *(to heal indeed, but often more spiritual, not in every day life -- based on the same root as _*heel*_, _whole_, in one piece !)

English:
- *to heal *(see above)
- to cure (Lat. cura - same root in _security_)


----------



## sakvaka

In *Finnish*, the verb is (tr) _parantaa_ or (intr) _parantua_. Their root is _parempi_, which means 'better'. The verb _parantaa_ is also used in the meaning of 'improve, make better'.

_Sairastin anemiaa, mutta parannuin._ I had anemia but got better.
_Noitatohtori paransi minut yrteillä._ The which doctor cured me (for good) with herbs.
_Meidän täytyy parantaa konseptiamme saadaksemme enemmän voittoa._ We have to make our concept better in order to make more profit.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

to cure: *curar* < L. _curāre_ (to take care)
to heal: *sarar*. I wasn't able to find its etymology online. Also *sanar* < L. _sanāre_. (I wonder if these are congates...)

_Curar_ can also mean "to heal" sometimes.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*_
_Bota, läka, kurera, hela _= to cure or heal

_Bota_ is the most common, especially when talking about a disease, _läka_ is about healing a wound (the Swedish word for doctor is _läkare_). _Kurera_ is a bit oldfashioned and usually used when curing oneself or someone else with home remedy cures, _huskurer_. _Hela_ is used about spiritual healing, _helbrägdagöra_, to lay a hand on a person and cure him/her spiritually.


----------



## CapnPrep

Outsider said:


> to heal: *sarar*. I wasn't able to find its etymology online. Also *sanar* < L. _sanāre_. (I wonder if these are congates...)


Yes (probably). See e.g. here and here.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian the root of verbs* to treat*, *to cure *and to* heal (transitive)* is the same; the difference is expressed by prefixes (in blue):
лечить /letchit'/ - to treat. This root "lek/lec" is common in Slavic languages for "treat/cure/medicine".
вылечить /vyletchit'/- to cure/heal (lit. away-treat / out-treat)
излечить /izletchit/ - to cure/heal (lit. out-treat)
полечить /poletchit/ - to treat a little / to treat for some time (on-treat)
подлечить /podletchit/ - to treat a little (usually, just symptoms w/o treating underline cause) (lit. under-treat)
зaлечить /zaletchit/ - this is a funny one: usually it means to cure (a wound), but sometimes it means to make worse by treating (e.g. using a wrong medicine/proceduers) (lit. after-treat)

*To* *heal (intransitive)
*выздороветь /vyzdorovet'/ - to get better/to heal (lit. out-healthy)
зажить /zajit'/ - to heal (usually said about a wound) (lit. after-live_)_


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, everyone ! 

I got this information about Tamil elsewhere: 


> There is a word in Tamil "*Kalai*" that means "To remove", "To weed", "To undress" etc... which sounds similar to "Heal"
> 
> Ha/Ga/Ka/Ca = To Gain(To take)
> Lai = Possessed in a place.
> Kal - Stone (can this be the related to wholeness?)
> Kali - Clay, To substract, To Spend off (You can see the link with the word "Clay" and the nature of clay, something which is not whole?)
> Kalai - To remove from,Weed, To weed, To take off (Kalaithal - To remove, mostly referring ornaments and dresses, can this be related to the word "Cloth"?)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hi 

In Italian:

"To heal" = "sanare, guarire" (also _figurative_, from my dictionary:  "to heal a wound": guarire una ferita; "to heal a _grief_"": "_sanare_ un _dolore_").
"To cure" = "curare, guarire, risanare ("to cure a person of his/her illness": "curare una persona dalla sua malattia")


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*To heal*: «Γιατρεύω» [ʝa'trevo]
Classical verb «ἰατρεύω» (ĭă'treuō)--> _to treat medically, heal, cure_; from the Classical masculine and feminine noun «ἰατρός» (ĭă'trŏs), Ionic «ἰητρός» (ĭē'trŏs)--> lit. _one who heals_, metaph. _physician_ (in Modern Greek the noun «ιατρός» [ia'tros] and colloquially «γιατρός» [ʝa'tros] describes the medical doctor) probably from PIE *eis- (1), _to move violently _(cognate with Latin īra --> _ire, anger_).
*To be healed*: «Γιατρεύομαι» [ʝa'trevome].
*To become healthy*: «Υγιαίνω» [iʝi'eno] and colloquially ['ʝano]
Classical verb «ὑγιαίνω» (hŭgĭ'ænō) --> _to be sound, healthy, in health_ (found only in present tense and active voice); PIE base *su-gʷiyēs-, _to be healthy_ (from PIE *su-, _good, well_ + *gʷei- (3)/*gʷiyē-/*gʷiyō-/*gʷī-/*gʷyeh₃-, _to live_).
*To cure*: «Θεραπεύω» [θera'pevo]
Classical verb «θεραπεύω» (tʰĕră'peuō) --> init. _to take care/attend to one's personal belongings_, later, _to treat medically, cure_; from the feminine noun «θεραπεία» (tʰĕră'peiă, [θera'pia] in modern pronunciation)--> _therapy_. Its etymology is obscure. 
*To be cured*: «Θεραπεύομαι» [θera'pevome].


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish

iyileş (to get better ownself)
iyileştir (to heal someone) (to make someone better)
iyi ol (to be good, to be better)

I think this is either related with Turkic "OĞ OL"  or "EDGU OL".  But I'm not really sure.

I guess English "heal" and Turkish "iyi ol" being pronounced almost the same is just a coincidence.


----------



## ThomasK

I just talked with a Hungarian, and he translates it as meggyógyít, which appears to be refer to yo, good: to heal as making better - so like Turkish. 

As for Greek: interesting to learn Greek doctors were violentat first. ;-)


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> I just talked with a Hungarian, and he translates it as meggyógyít, which appears to be refer to yo, good: to heal as making better - so like Turkish.
> 
> As for Greek: interesting to learn Greek doctors were violentat first. ;-)


A remnant of pre-historical culture and pre-organised religion perhaps?
When healing was the result of communicating with the spirit world in trance and ecstatic "rage"?
Who knows


----------



## P|O

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian the root of verbs* to treat*, *to cure *and to* heal (transitive)* is the same; the difference is expressed by prefixes (in blue):
> лечить /letchit'/ - to treat. This root "lek/lec" is common in Slavic languages for "treat/cure/medicine".


Also "целить", "исцелять", "исцелить" (underlined vowels are accented), but these words are more poetic. They are linked to the adjective "целый" — "whole". The word "целый" may also mean "intact, uninjured, well, OK" (after some trial): "— Ты цел?" ('Are you OK?'); "И не пойму, как я цел остался" ('I can't get in mind why I am still safe after that').

The word "целитель" means "healer", but is poetic and old-fashioned as well as "целить", we usually use the word "врач" instead (meaning "doctor"). But the verb "врачевать" is old-fashioned (like "целить").

There is also an adjectif "целебный" ('healthy, healing'), which has the same root as "целый". The word "целить" looks like a cognate of "to heal".


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> I just talked with a Hungarian, and he translates it as meggyógyít, which appears to be refer to yo, good: to heal as making better - so like Turkish.
> 
> As for Greek: interesting to learn Greek doctors were violentat first. ;-)



We also have "sağal" which means to get better, to recover, to recover from pain or wounds, ...  but it's an archaic word not known by most of the people.

SAĞ means "alive", "still living"  and "sağlık" means "health" (something like "the amount of life someone has inside" ..   I know it sounds funny but that's what it actually is. We don't usually see these kind of things when speaking but when you think about it it's very funny)


----------



## ThomasK

Great information, ladies and gentlemen. 

I'll be pleased to wish my friends "a big amount of life" - and I think they'll understand and appreciate. And trance and rage: yes, could be! Taking care as a matter of fact is so much more worth the while, than just curing: it seems more human !


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> How do you translate to cure, to heal, in your language?
> 
> Dutch :
> - *genezen *(ge- perfective prefix, nezen Germ. word for curing, healing)
> - *helen *(to heal indeed, but often more spiritual, not in every day life -- based on the same root as _*heel*_, _whole_, in one piece !)
> 
> English:
> - *to heal *(see above)
> - to cure (Lat. cura - same root in _security_)


In Tagalog, 1.) to heal= gumaling/pagalingin   2.) to cure= Gamutin/ lapatan ng lunas


----------



## ThomasK

Is there a common root, M ? G-m ? And could you tell us more about the use or the precise meanings of those verbs? Are they all interchangeable?


----------



## mataripis

ThomasK said:


> Is there a common root, M ? G-m ? And could you tell us more about the use or the precise meanings of those verbs? Are they all interchangeable?


1.)To heal= pagalingin. It has the root word "galing" (heal)  2.) To cure= Gamutin .It has the root word "Gamut'(medicine/theraphy). They are not interchangeable but we can use the verb "Umige"(be healed) with root word "Ige"( be in good condition) probably from Ellinika " Igeia"(health)!


----------



## Encolpius

*magyar*

heal > gyógyít
cure > meggyógyít [i.e. meg- pefix of perfect verbs + gyógyít]


----------



## arielipi

In hebrew we say לרפא lerape - to cure/heal.
להבריא lehavri is like becoming healthy again(getting less sick, only focusing on the health status instead of sickness status), thought it is not used in medical terms, we will say it for non-drastic things(such as cancer) like flu.


----------



## ThomasK

But any special underlying root?


----------



## arielipi

The second comes from the root ברא if im not wrong which can be used to form words related to 'create'/'manifest'.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, that would be interesting. What are those words in Hebrew then, if I may ask?


----------



## arielipi

bara(remember abra kadabra? that is in aramaic, when translated to hebrew it is evra ka'adaber) ברא is created(past tense, also as in the way god created things) 

לברוא livro is to create/manifest(=out of thin air)
בריאה bri'a is a creation(but a living creation)
בורא bore maker/creator(god naturally, in fantasy books when a wizard creates an elemental he is his maker/lord; in vampires creating 'sons' they are maker as god.)

Im not sure what you ask for in this.


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, it is, but could you give me the transcription as well? Thanks a lot !I suppose the latter is the religious word as well then...


----------

